# Choline And Inositol



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Would it be alright if i took Choline and Inositol with my Prozac and Klonopin??????


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

They are essentially B-vitamins so I would say yes. Just dont overdo it. But ask your doctor or wait for Tommygunz to answer just in case.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

whoa, sorry i didn't see this post sooner. while it would seem that because they are mearly b-vitamins that it would be safe. the answar is no. inositol is known for having the same mechanism of action as ssri's and is believed to be nearly, if not just as powerful. so basically taking inositol with prozac is like taking two ssri's.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Thats good to know. i did not end up taking them.
I only take the fish oil, vitamin B and Vitamin d3 along with the prozac and klonopin.

Zach


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

how's it workin out for ya bro? i don't hear much from ya anymore. how have things been?


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommygunz said:


> how's it workin out for ya bro? i don't hear much from ya anymore. how have things been?


Read my previous post and it will tell you everything that is going on lately.
But for the most part, i have been not so well. I am trying to battle this depression.
I just feel lonely everyday and nothing seems to satisfy me anymore...
But i meet with my shrink again in a week and hopefully he will give me something better for depression.
I am still using b complex, vitamin d, and fish oil.
I wish i could of tried and stayed with your supplements but the anxiety and depression was too bad.
And of course my DP is on all the time. I still feel like i am in dream land...

But its been a while and i am going to try to get on the forum more.
-Z


----------

